# 2017 Evanston Kid's Fishing Day



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The annual Kids Fishing Day in Evanston will be held Saturday, June 10th. A substantial number of pan-sized trout will be planted in the Evanston Ice Ponds for the event. All fishing equipment and bait will be provided for the youngsters. Kids 13 years old and younger do not need a fishing license. 14 year-olds and older will need a Wyoming fishing license. Fishing licenses will not be available at the event.

Anyone and everyone is welcome. Registration (free) is from 7:45 am to noon. Fishing will be from 8:00 am till 1 pm. Normally each year 325 to 375 kids register for the fun event and a good number of kids from Utah's Summit and Rich counties come down. One year over 700 children signed up and fished.

Hot dogs, chips and a soda will be provided for lunch. All participants can have their fish cleaned, filleted, and even cooked at the Ice Pond Pavilion. The ole Goob will be filleting and frying fish, as always.

The Evanston Kid's Fishing Day is sponsored by the Upper Bear River Chapter of Trout Unlimited, the Uinta County Chapter of Sportsman for Fish and Wildlife, Cowboy Bass Federation, The Wyoming Game & Fish Department, Bridger Valley and Western Wyoming Beverage, Benedict's Market, and many others.

A good number of Arctic Grayling were planted in the Ice Ponds a couple weeks ago. One year a Rainbow weighing over 9 lbs was caught!!!















See:
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/7-fishing-trip-reports/153009-2016-evanston-kid-s-fishing-day.html
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/6-gen...s/119906-2015-evanston-kid-s-fishing-day.html
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/7-fishing-trip-reports/82194-2014-evanston-kid-s-fishing-day-2.html
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/7-fishing-trip-reports/35272-kids-fishing-day-evanston.html
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/7-fishing-trip-reports/27969-9-25lb-rainbow-kids-fishing-day.html


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

That is awesome goob....teach them yung uns right


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Great weather and a great turnout this year for the Evanston Kids Fishing Day.

About 2,400 hatchery Rainbow and Cutthroat trout were put in the Evanston Ice Ponds the week of the event courtesy of the Upper Bear River Trout Unlimited Chapter. In addition, 1,000 10" to 14" long Arctic Grayling were planted 3 weeks prior to the event by the WY Game & Fish. 3400 fish total!!

The kids had a ball and they caught some really nice fish.

The WY Game n Fish and the local bass club gilled and gutted fish for anyone that wanted. Fish were weighed and pictures were taken. Then the gilled and gutted fish were filleted and deep fat fried for any hungry kids and their parents. Surprisingly, a good number of the fish we filleted were local fish with orange flesh and good fins.

Way2go girls!


fishing hat:


Who doesn't love planter rainbows?


There's some gooduns:


The crowd spread out around the ponds:


Moms


Dads


That a girl!


Wow, I wonder how many fish we filleted?


And fried?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

That looks like a major success, way to go goob


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I cant believe that I missed this thread 

I really wanted to come and check it out!


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

That looks like a great event

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Very nice!!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Just to name a few of the volunteers*



LostLouisianian said:


> That looks like a major success, way to go goob


Thanks. It takes a lot of volunteers to put this thing together. Here are a few of them:


Upper Bear River Trout Unlimited
The Bass Federation
Wyoming Game & Fish
Sportsman for Fish & Wildlife, Southwest WY chapter
Uinta County Search and Rescue
local Pepsi Cola distributor
City of Evanston, among others


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> I cant believe that I missed this thread
> 
> I really wanted to come and check it out!


Everyone is welcome and we always get kids from Summit and Rich County Utah.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bump









2016 Evanston Kid's Fishing Day


The annual Kids Fishing Day in Evanston will be held Saturday, June 25th. A substantial number of pan-sized trout will be planted in the Evanston Ice Ponds for the event. All fishing equipment and bait will be provided for the youngsters. Kids 13 years old and younger do not need a...




www.utahwildlife.net













2015 Evanston Kid's Fishing Day


The annual Kids Fishing Day in Evanston will be held Saturday, June 27th. A substantial number of pan-sized trout will be planted in the Evanston Ice Ponds for the event. All fishing equipment and bait will be provided for the youngsters. Kids 13 years old and younger do not need a...




www.utahwildlife.net













2014 Evanston Kid's Fishing Day


The annual Kids Fishing Day in Evanston will be held Saturday, June 14th. A substantial number of pan-sized trout will be planted in the Evanston Ice Ponds for the event. All fishing equipment and bait will be provided for the youngsters. Kids 13 years old and younger do not need a...




www.utahwildlife.net





After Covid cancellations in 2020 and 2021 the Evanston Kids Fishing Day is on this year! Utah kids are welcome of course!! 

Saturday June 18th at the Evanston Ice Ponds


----------

